# Shipping puppy new thread ...



## Lyndsey3boys (Jul 5, 2010)

Since the other one appears to not be working ... well at least for me! (All I get is a white screen when I click it)

In response I have looked all over New England and contacted the various Vizsla Clubs with little success. Either no litters planned, already spoken for or no response at all. I have received few call backs :-(

back to my original question about how you would feel about shipping a puppy with out a prior meeting with the puppy/breeder ...
Just a few minutes ago I received a call back from Jim Busch. (he was the owner of the stud dog of this particular litter. He also produced the female dogs the Leipolds own) She seems to check out. I asked why she seemed so eager to sell me a dog without really knowing me. He said she first is very friendly and two generally anyone calling from a distance away, willing to pay quite a bit for a quality dog and is asking the right questions (done their research) is going to be a good loving owner. 

Still somewhat nervous ... but I may not have another chance for a puppy for some time. We don't want to wait years ...months ok. I have yet to hear from all the other breeders i'v contacted ...

also do you think 12 weeks is too old? well actually 14 weeks by the time he gets here. I actually feel better about the shipping process ... my father works for American Airlines and said the dogs do great and re very safe.

thanks for any advise!


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

If it makes you feel any better, I got the same thing when I opened the other thread. 

Sounds like you're comfortable with the breeder and with shipping. So there are two hurdles crossed. 

My current dog (Gordon Setter) arrived in our home at 12 weeks old. Thanks to the breeder he was the best socialized pup I've ever seen. They even traveled great distances to hockey games with all the puppies in their car and/or motel room. Quest and I bonded really tight, so bonding won't be an issue.

Since the time frame is an important one for learning just be certain your breeder is helping your new pup with socialization and learning basic commands.

Good luck!


----------



## Lyndsey3boys (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks 

She said she has been crate training the remaining three boys and they no longer have accidents in their crates ... Its so hard to know if you're doing the right thing. My vet made a good point in getting something in writing that if for whatever ever reason the dogs temperament or health are not what she described it's on her dime to send him back... 

here is the link to the litter website if y'all are nosey ;-)

http://pennysvizslapups.webs.com/


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

My .02 cents.

Vizsla clubs have many events during the year. If you go to these along with conformation shows and field events you will met many Vizsla owners and some breeders.

You can ask lots of questions of all owners. The breeders that are at these events will be more likely to see you as a serious buyer that is taking the effort to know the breed.

I always think of the 14 year commitment this purchase will be.

My wife and I bought a puppy-mill Cocker Spaniel once at the mall when our youngest daughter was 5 and in kindergarden. The dog lived until that same daughter was a junior in college. Dumbest dog I have ever known.

That is a long time to have a dog that we rushed to have because "oh daddy he is so cute."

I'd wait. There will be pups.

RBD


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Lyndsey-
I purchased Savannah without meeting the breeder and had her shipped here via airlines. It has worked out beautifully for us. As a further bonus, the breeder had a get together early in October and I had a chance to meet Savannah’s sire and dam, her litter mates, and the other breeding dogs. In one afternoon visit, I was able to validate that the breeder had assigned me to the correct litter and I had picked the right pup.
To put your mind at rest for your other concern (on the white screen thread) Savannah was one of the last three of her litter to be chosen, but she was actually the first pick on my list. We were lucky that the people picking before me were looking for something slightly different than I was. 

With that success story in mind, I’ll let you know what I did – you are already doing most of it. 
1. Ask a bi-zillion questions from the breeder and validate via paperwork or other means. 
2. Make a list of what you believe a ‘good temperament’ means and ask the breeder if the pups match your list. I was surprised at the variety of responses I received as I talked to my family and neighbors.
3. Make a list of the FUNCTIONS and ROLES your dog will fill. ‘I want a companion’ is a bit more generic than ‘I want a dog to walk with my kids to the bus stop, go running in the park with me, run errands in the morning, stay in a crate in the afternoon, hike with my spouse in the evening, and watch TV with us at night’. Since Savannah comes to work with me, my list was fairly long. The breeder listened carefully then said, ‘it sounds like you want a high-energy, low-key, intelligent, and independent dog. You need one of the offspring from this breeding pair.’ She was right. 
4. I looked at every picture she sent as the pups were growing and looked at every puppy for behavior trends. Savannah was either with a human or off by herself in almost every picture. She was also either focused on exploring or sleeping. When I asked the breeder, she said she hadn’t noticed, but looked out the window and said the same thing was happening while we were on the phone. 
5. Lastly I looked at the pictures for exposure opportunities. In my case I wanted to make sure Savannah was being held by her son (she needed exposure to kids before she came to me since I don’t have any).

And while I will tell you that purchasing sight-unseen can certainly work, I will echo the advice I saw on the white page thread. If you are uneasy in your mind, don’t do it. Your gut may be telling you something you need to hear. Regardless of why you are uneasy, there will be a time when your pup is chewing on you or being a holy terror in some other way that will make you doubt your decision to get him. Don’t bring the baggage of an uneasy mind to what will already be a difficult time for both of you.

Good luck!


----------



## Valhalla (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi Lyndsey, I have 2 Busch Vizslas and I couldn't be happier. Oakley's dad is Archiee, mom is Sparkle. Roscie is from Roxy and O Mega. When we lived in Chicago, we drove up to their farm and toured their place. They are wonderful people and you can't go wrong. One was shipped to us (early Oct) and the other I flew to Chicago to meet Linda and brought one back as carryon. You will love yours. <3 Shipping was fine and they are very reputable. They have a ton of great reviews on gundogbreeders.com


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

i have a question on the carry on aspect of this thread. I have a carrier that is "Guaranteed" for carry on's.
What happens if you take your puppy to the plane and then they say your carrier is too big? i've read that that happens alot? it has me concerned. sorry if this is off topic.


----------

